

Ask HN: How to get input on New product Ideas - cgherb911

I'm at a start up and we've just come up with our next possibly great product.  Our target customers are managers and store owners at corporate hardware stores.  I'm trying to get feedback on my idea but it seems I keep on getting the cold shoulder.  What's the best approach?  Should I just start out in full pitch mode?  Is it just a numbers game?  Thanks for your input!!!
======
buugs
Ask people who's opinion you trust.

Ask the people who you are going to be selling. Considering you got the cold
shoulder doing this maybe you are talking to the wrong people... maybe you
should be targeting the technical portion of said company.. If you are going
for managers/owners I'd go full on pitch quick and easy.

Make an example product.

~~~
cgherb911
Great insight. I was focusing on how I was asking, I need to refocus on who
I'm asking.

